# às voltas



## mexiko

Hola,

por favorcito alguien me puede dedir que significa, cómo se dice en español "*ás voltas"*
La frase es: el psicólogo veem-se constantemente ás voltas com o estudo de situacoes em que ....
 
Saludos a todos los que hablan portugués y gracias de antemano
Maye


----------



## Vanda

Às voltas com.  =   diante de (problemas, dificuldades, perigos).


----------



## mexiko

Mil gracias Vanda!!!


----------



## Tomby

> os psicólogos vêem-se constantemente ás voltas com o estudo de situações em que...





> o psicólogo vê-se constantemente ás voltas com o estudo de situações em que...


"às voltas" = _(a) su vez / frente a_
Tradução:
"_los sicólogos se ven constantemente *a su vez* con el estudio de situaciones en que..._"
"_los sicólogos se ven constantemente *frente al* estudio de situaciones en que..._"
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

¿Y ante el estudio de situaciones.....?


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> ¿Y ante el estudio de situaciones.....?


 Também, também.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Também, também.


 
Maravilha!  Obrigada por confirmar, eu tinha lá minhas dúvidas.


----------



## mexiko

Muchísimas gracias Tombatossal

Saludos 

mexiko


----------



## Mangato

Disculpen amigos Tomba é Amistad. Eu com reiteração falo besteira, pois a minha metade galega faz que escorregue na maionese.
Em galego *estar as voltas* quer dizer estar inmerso num problema ou situaçao, confuso, dando tratos à bola, sem adoptar uma decisão ou saida adequada. 

Eu traduziria.
Los psicólogos se encuentran constantemente confusos ante el estudio de situaciones ...

Estou errado?

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## ceballos

E "dándole vueltas al estudio de situaciones"?


----------



## amistad2008

ceballos said:


> E "dándole vueltas al estudio de situaciones"?


 
Creo que dándole vueltas es como si no encontrara solución. Sin embargo, às voltas es algo con el que se enfrenta siempre.

¿Más opiniones, por favor?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Segundo a definição fornecida pela Vanda, concordo com o já dito por TT e Amizade, e acrescento mais uma sugestão:

_"El psicólogo *se topa* constantemente *con* el estudio de situaciones..."._

Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Em galego *estar as voltas* quer dizer estar inmerso num problema ou situaçao, confuso, dando tratos à bola, sem adoptar uma decisão ou saida adequada.


 
Em Portugal, neste mesmo contexto, dizemos *'andar á voltas com*...'


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vejam do que estão falando no fórum Sólo Español. Acho que não é a mesma coisa, mas achei engraçado ler-lo.

Tchau!


----------



## gvergara

Fiquei confuso com a discusão. Deparei com a oração seguinte

__ Você se tornou religioso?
_ Digamos que *ando às voltas com esse assunto*._

e ambas as interpretações são possíveis. Será que andar às voltas com quer dizer _to (have to) deal with_, especialmente quando se trata de uma ação que requer esforço ou que nos põe dificuldades no caminho?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Estoy dándole vueltas a este tema/ando pensando sobre eso.


----------

